# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuus Tampereen seudulla 23.11 klo 17

## Mikko Laaksonen

Tiedote ensi viikolla pidettävästä Tampereen yliopiston ylioppilaskunnan ja Suomen liikenneliiton tilaisuudesta Tampereella 23.11. Esiintyjänä myös allekirjoittanut.

Tervetuloa, kaikki Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä kiinnostuneet!

Mielestäni tilaisuudessa voitaisiin keskustella myös aiemmin tällä foorumilla esillä olleesta aiheesta, kannattaisiko Tampereelle perustaa "Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät" - yhdistys. http://jlf.fi/f15/242-tampereen-jouk...-kehittaminen/




> "Joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuus Tampereen seudulla" -seminaari 23.11.
> 
> Tampereen yliopiston ylioppilaskunta Tamy ja Suomen liikenneliitto järjestävät Tampereen ja sen lähikuntien joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä käsittelevän seminaarin/ keskiviikkona 23.11. Tampereen yliopiston luentosalissa Pinni A1081. Tilaisuus alkaa kello 17.
> 
> Seudullisen joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on tärkeä ja haastava tehtävä. Tavoitteena on parantaa mahdollisuuksia käyttää joukkoliikennettä työ- ja asiointimatkoilla sekä Tampereella että lähikunnista ja -kuntiin. Tilaisuudessa kuullaan aihetta tutkivan Tase 2025 -projektin ajantasaisimmat kuulumiset.
> 
> Seminaarissa käsiteltävistä teemoista tärkeimpiä ovat joukkoliikenteen seudullinen yhteistariffi, liikennöitsijöiden kilpailuttaminen, bussiliikenteen edut sekä tulevaisuuden tarpeita varten suunniteltu pikaraitiotie.
> 
> Tilaisuudessa pidetään kaksi noin 15 minuutin mittaista alustuspuheenvuoroa:
> ...

----------


## ultrix

Oli sinänsä mielenkiintonen tilaisuus, harmi että meni jossain määrin läskiksi kun mm. tietyt veronmaksajat ilmoittivat mielipiteitään viittaamatta milloin sattui. Olisin odottanut selkeätä selvitystä Tampereen pikaraitiohankkeesta vaikka itse tunnenkin hankkeen varsin yksityiskohtaisesti. Tällä kertaa juteltiin vain muutamalla lauseella ideasta rakentaa Hämeenkatua kautta kulkeva pikaratikka, jota ei ole edes selvitetty muuta kuin pikaratikan suunnittelun alkuvaiheessa, jolloin tämä todettiin huonoksi ideaksi. Itse sanoisin, että idea on OK jos Hämeenkatu saadaan joukkoliikenne(painotteiseksi) kaduksi. Jos henkilöautot kulkevat nykyiseen malliin Hämeenkadulla ja bussit tasaavat aikataulujaan Keskustorilla (bussikaistan päällä!), ei Hämeenkatua kulkevalla pikaratikalla ole välttämättä niitä etuja tunneliratikkaan nähden.

Toivottavasti seuraavan vastaavankaltaiseen tilaisuuteen saadaan enemmän väkeä ja paremmat tilat, mieluiten jonkinlainen auditorio. Itse yritän ainakin kampanjoida ystävilleni jos näitä vielä lähifutuurissa pidetään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kiitoksia tilaisuudessa mukana olleille!

Keskustelussa tuntui olevan yksimielisyyttäkin joistakin asioista:
Julkisen liikenteen etuudet tulisi toteuttaa viipymättäYksityiset liikennöitsijät ovat halukkaita kehittämään liikennettään niin, että liikenteen käyttö nousee, jos etuuksia saadaan.Pikaraitiotiestä tulisi tutkia Tampereen sisäisiin linjoihin keskittynyt ratikkamainen vaihtoehto.Oma esitelmäni on toistaiseksi ladattavissa nettiosoitteesta:
http://www.mikkolaaksonen.net/tamyesitys.ppt (HUOM! Powerpoint 29 Mt)

Yksi esitelmässä keskustelua herättänyt asia oli:

Laskin esitelmää varten, paljonko matkoja tuottaisi, jos Tampereen keskustassa olisi 50% seudun työpaikoista ja asioinnista. Sain tulokseksi noin 350 000 matkaa. Pohdin sitten voidaanko tämä hoitaa yksinomaan autolla, kävellen ja pyörällä tai julkisella liikenteellä, tarkoituksena tietysti osoittaa, että mikään ratkaisu ei yksin toimi, ja että kasvu ei ole mahdollista tehostamatta liikenneratkaisuja, erityisesti joukkoliikennettä.

Jotkut keskustelijat takertuivat tähän ajatusleikkiin kovasti ja voivat yrittää vielä jatkossakin takertua siihen.

Tiedoksi vain, että Tampereen keskustassa on nykyisin noin 30% seudun työpaikoista ja asioinnista, ja sinne tehdään nykyisin 190 000 matkaa / päivä. 192 000 * 50/30 = noin 320 000 matkaa.

----------


## killerpop

Kieltämättä ihan mielenkiintoinen tilaisuus, ottamatta sen koommin kantaa paikallaolijoiden lukumäärään ja esitettyihin kysymyksiin. 

Tase2025-esittelytilaisuudessa paikallaolleena tämäkään tilaisuus ei antanut uutta tietoa, vaan oikeastaan kaikki Heimo Rintamäen puheenvuorossa esitetyt asiat olivat jälleen yhtä ympäripyöreitä, kuin viimeksikin. Mitään selvää strategiaa nykylähtötilanteen parantamiseksi ei ollut ja sellaista tuskin onkaan.

Oikeastaan kysyttävää asian tiimoilta ei ole. Siksi en ainuttakaan puheenvuoroa tilaisuudessa käyttänyt. Jatkotilaisuus Semaforissa sen sijaan oli täydellinen menestys.

Edit: Oikeastaan olisin kaivannut Heimon tilalle Johanna Järvisen esittelemään asioita. Silläkin uhalla, että Jaakko Pöyry -group, ei olisikaan saanut mitään parempia visioita esille, kuin jo ennalta todettuja itsestäänselvyyksiä.

----------


## killerpop

> Keskustelussa tuntui olevan yksimielisyyttäkin joistakin asioista:
> Julkisen liikenteen etuudet tulisi toteuttaa viipymättä


Ilmeisesti Tampereen kaupungilla on huomattavasti ylimääräistä rahaa, sillä Aamulehteä lukeneena, tiedän erään etuuden, josta kerron enemmän.

Tarkoitus on siis rakentaa noin puoli miljoonaa maksava joukkoliikenneosuus Aleksanterin kirkolta Hämeenpuistoon. itse joukkoliikenteen kulkua tämä ei suoranaisesti nopeuta ollenkaan, vaan tarjoaa oikeastaan Hämeenpuistoon kääntyville yksityisautoilijoille uuden väylän.

Tällä hetkellä yksityisautoilun tuottama pullonkaula on Pyynikintorin lähistöllä Mariankadun ja Pirkankadun risteyksessä. Mikäli Hämeenpuisto alkaa vetämään autoilijoita, tämä todennäköisesti on joukkoliikennettä vain haittaava tekijä, sillä tällä hetkellä baana on ollut vapaa Mariankadun risteyksestä sinne Hämeenpuistoon asti. Ja mikäli autoilijat siirtyvät käyttämään Hämeenpuistoa suoraan Pirkankadulta, uskallan väittää, että tällä on vain negatiivisia vaikutuksia joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen.

Puolella miljoonalla eurolla voisi oikeasti saada jo aikaiseksi niitä valoetuisuuksia ympäri kaupunkia, miksi ihmeessä rahaa pitää tuhlata tällaiseen idioottikohteeseen?

----------


## Ozzy

Olinpas tuolla minäkin alkuun, mutta tuo 29 Mt kertonee syyn ,miksi minä ja monet muut  lähtivät pois- liian " akateemista" ja liian kaukana tavallisen kadunmiehen ongelmista - tuommoinen keskustelu pitöisi järjestää hyvin tiedotettuna mahdollisimman kaukana korkeakouluista ( toki ymmärrän, että tässä oli kyse akateemiseen maailmaan kuuluvasta tilaisuudesta, mutta sen tuominen tänne puffattavaksi on ihan tietoinen valinta, eikä sitten pidä ihmetellä, jos kaikki ei ihan putkeen mennytkään.) Mikäs muuten on tämän turkulaisen viherpoliitikon kytkentä Treelle, vai kuuluuko hän sarjaan "monitouhuajat"; jos näin on niin voisit hoitaa ensiksi paikallisena kaupunginvaltuutettuna paikalliset asiat ensinnä "kuntoon" ja vasta sitten ruveta potkimaan aisan yli. Yli 400 viestiä muutamassa kuukaudessa olet tännekin suoltanut kiihkoissasi -ihan hyvä saavutus ja osoittaa kiitettävää aktiivisuutta, mutta tämmöisenä eläkeläisgubbena täytyy sanoa että suutari pysyköön lestissään . Ihan hyvällä, mutta kovasti ihmeissäni  :Shocked: 

Terveisin 
Ozzy
Tekniikan Lisuri / YO-Merkonomi / Yrittäjä / Eläkeläinen / Kadunmies/
Ajoittainen Inva  ja tietyn aineen jauhajiin kyllääntynyt  kulkupeliharrastaja   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mikäs muuten on tämän turkulaisen viherpoliitikon kytkentä Treelle, vai kuuluuko hän sarjaan "monitouhuajat"; jos näin on niin voisit hoitaa ensiksi paikallisena kaupunginvaltuutettuna paikalliset asiat ensinnä "kuntoon" ja vasta sitten ruveta potkimaan aisan yli.


Ensinnäkin: olin ko. tapahtumassa valtakunnallisen Suomen liikenneliiton edustajana. Olemme järjestäneet eri puolille Suomea (ja tulemme jatkossakin järjestämään) keskustelutilaisuuksia, joissa keskustellaan esimerkiksi eri alueiden joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä. SuLi:n jäsenjärjestöksi voi liittyä mikä tahansa yhdistys, joka edistää kävelyn, pyöräilyn ja/tai joukkoliikenteen ja niiden käyttäjien asemaa. "Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kannattajat" olisi erittäin toivottava jäsenjärjestö. Harmi kyllä siitä ei oikein voinut aloittaa keskustelua tilaisuudessa jonka osallistujista noin 1/3 oli liikennöitsijöiden edustajia.

Toiseksi: Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen on valtakunnallisesti merkittävä kysymys. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisellä voitaisiin Tampereella parhaimmillaan siirtää mittavia, suureksi osaksi valtion rahoituksella tehtäviä tiehankkeita. Jos pikaraitiotie tai muu raideliikenneratkaisu toteutetaan, sen toteuttamiseen tarvitaan valtion rahoitusta. Ei myöskään olisi pahitteeksi, jos joukkoliikenteen laatukäytäviin busseille saisi valtionrahoitusta.

Kolmanneksi: Tampere on syntymäkaupunkini ja siellä asuu sekä sukulaisia että ystäviä. Siellä tulee myös käytyä usein työ- ja muissa asioissa. Käytän Tampereen joukkoliikennettä säännöllisesti, kuten myös Helsingin joukkoliikennettä.

Neljänneksi: Miten kuvitellaan joukkoliikennettä voitavan parantaa, jos ei vaihdeta kokemuksia ja ehdoteta uusia ideoita? Olen itse ehdottanut ja tulen jatkossakin ehdottamaan Turussa sellaisia ratkaisuja, joita on toteutettu mm. Tampereella tai muissa olosuhteiltaan Turkua vastaavissa kaupungeissa. Mielestäni sellainen ajatus, että asioista kaupunkien välillä keskustelu on "asian yli potkimista" on oikeastaan sen suosittelua, että muuttaa asumaan tynnyriin.

----------


## KjaO-K

Ei se muualla olekaan asian yli potkimista, mutta Turun ja Tampereen välillä on! Joitain asioita ei maailmassa voi ja pidä yrittääkään muuttaa, Mikko hyvä!    :Laughing: 

Edit: Tampereen "kollegoille" lohdutukseksi, että Laaksonen sentään käyttää joukkoliikennettä toisin kuin monet muut selvitysten ja lausuntojen antajat!!! Siis akateemisuus ei ollutkaan mitään tietämättömyyden verhoamista, johon kenties viittaat!

----------


## Allison

Mikolla oli hyvä ja mielenkiintoinen  esitys. Benchmarkkaamalla pääsee loppujen lopuksi näissä hommissa aika pitkälle, ja Euroopasta löytyy Tampereen kokoisia kaupunkeja joissa samanlaiset liikenneongelmat ovat uhanneet realisoitua aiemmin. Ei pyörää tarvitse keksiä joka kerta uudelleen.

----------

